# Huntin' Huntin' Huntin'



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Plannin on doing a lot of phesant hunting this thanksgiving break. A friend of mine who is 19 came back home from college for thanksgiving and we usually hunt so were gonna try to go get us some roosters. Also we are hoping to get us some geese/ducks while were at it!! Were gonna hunt till we drop!! I'll post how we do. i also hope to get my first rooster phesant this weekend!!! :beer: :sniper:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Good Luck with your buddy! I remember the times when a bunch of us would get together and hunt till we drop. :beer:


----------

